# Omega Seamaster Professional 300M - Stolen



## jluis (Nov 29, 2020)

Hello,
I'd like to increase my chances of recovering my stolen Omega Seamaster Professional 300M. It was stolen in London and the details are:
Year: 2019
Black dial
Serial number: 89593534
Reference: 21030422001001
Calibre: 8800
It was in very good condition when it was stolen.

If you come across someone selling it please do contact me or if you know who may have it please let me know. It has great sentimental value for me so I offer up to £500 reward for any good real information that leads me to recover the watch.









Thanks in advance
Kind regards
Jluis.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I am sympathetic and believe you but only now do I realize why people say "Don't post your serial numbers online".

Back to your watch...Do you have anything to substantiate the theft of yours?


----------



## jluis (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi Mickey,


----------



## jluis (Nov 29, 2020)

Mickey® said:


> I am sympathetic and believe you but only now do I realize why people say "Don't post your serial numbers online".
> 
> Back to your watch...Do you have anything to substantiate the theft of yours?


Hi Mickey,
I registered in the Watch Register but I also read that it is good to post the SN so if a potential buyer does a Google search, they can immediately see that it is a stolen watch. Anyway, what is the worst that can happen?
I still have all the documentation, box and receipt of purchase.
I also have the police report.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jluis said:


> Hi Mickey,
> I registered in the Watch Register but I also read that it is good to post the SN so if a potential buyer does a Google search, they can immediately see that it is a stolen watch. Anyway, what is the worst that can happen?
> I still have all the documentation, box and receipt of purchase.
> I also have the police report.


Sorry I wasn't meaning you posting serial numbers...no more harm could be done to you obviously.

BUT if someone posted like that with a serial number that wasn't theirs...


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Moved to a more appropriate area.


----------



## crazyidea (Nov 29, 2020)

set up alarm anytime you leave home , sorry to here that


----------



## PGporter (Nov 20, 2020)

Have you set up a Google search alert with that serial/ reference number combination? Definitely a long shot but a quick and easy way to be alerted if it is ever posted anywhere


----------



## jluis (Nov 29, 2020)

crazyidea said:


> set up alarm anytime you leave home , sorry to here that


Hi Crazyidea,
Thanks for the advise but it was not stolen from my house. It was taken from my hand after a fall I had in a bar where I broke 4 ribs. Someone who I thought was helping me to stand up took the opportunity to grab it. Unfortunately the pain from my broken ribs didn't make me realise at that precise moment. I only clicked afterwards when I noticed my watch was missing. It was a bit strange that the guy disappeared very rapidly after he helped me.


----------



## jluis (Nov 29, 2020)

PGporter said:


> Have you set up a Google search alert with that serial/ reference number combination? Definitely a long shot but a quick and easy way to be alerted if it is ever posted anywhere


Hi PGporter,
I have just set one up, thanks that was a great idea! I was just relying on watch registers.


----------



## PGporter (Nov 20, 2020)

jluis said:


> Hi PGporter,
> I have just set one up, thanks that was a great idea! I was just relying on watch registers.


No problem, sorry that happened to you, like I said it is definitely a long shot but better than nothing


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

jluis said:


> Hi Crazyidea,
> Thanks for the advise but it was not stolen from my house. It was taken from my hand after a fall I had in a bar where I broke 4 ribs. Someone who I thought was helping me to stand up took the opportunity to grab it. Unfortunately the pain from my broken ribs didn't make me realise at that precise moment. I only clicked afterwards when I noticed my watch was missing. It was a bit strange that the guy disappeared very rapidly after he helped me.


Did the bar have cameras and maybe the locals knew him?


----------



## jluis (Nov 29, 2020)

anonymousmoose said:


> Did the bar have cameras and maybe the locals knew him?


I contacted them a couple of times but they were not very helpful. They said that they couldn't see anything in the cameras.


----------



## cbr2012 (Apr 14, 2013)

jluis said:


> I contacted them a couple of times but they were not very helpful. They said that they couldn't see anything in the cameras.


Ask the police to ask them politely - this is a significant sum of money, stolen in broad daylight & there is no reason they shouldn't cooperate fully. Perhaps he bought a round of drinks an hour before hand and paid with a credit card. Unlikely but it happens as most crime is opportunistic in the first place.

I would also flag this on social media (beyond WUS) it's a small world and someone will know the individual.


----------



## Alwaysontime12 (Oct 31, 2017)

Offer the bar owner or manager a reward for looking at the cameras for when this might have paid his tab. Although, after taking your watch he probably skipped out on paying his bill.


----------



## jluis (Nov 29, 2020)

Alwaysontime12 said:


> Offer the bar owner or manager a reward for looking at the cameras for when this might have paid his tab. Although, after taking your watch he probably skipped out on paying his bill.


Yes, that is a good idea. Thanks!


----------



## cbr2012 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey @jluis - any update. Did the bar manager agree to look at the footage?


----------



## jluis (Nov 29, 2020)

cbr2012 said:


> Hey @jluis - any update. Did the bar manager agree to look at the footage?


Not really, apparently they dont keep recordings for that long.


----------



## jluis (Nov 29, 2020)

jluis said:


> Not really, apparently they dont keep recordings for that long.


running out of options I think. Hopefully whoever is got it will try to sell it soon in a pawn shop and I will get notified by one of the watch registrers. 
Will see what happens, in the meantime I will keep saving for a new one. Perhaps an Oris.😊


----------



## cbr2012 (Apr 14, 2013)

I thought they might say that (could be true too). In Australia, they made it mandatory for nightclubs and bars to retain security footage for a minimum period, i think 30-days, for this reason. One of the requirements to obtain a liquor license.


----------

